

Beware of personalization filter bubbles - must see - thornad
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=B8ofWFx525s

======
thornad
Personalization is not good for you, or anyone else. Only marketing dummies
believe in it because they don't understand it but it makes them sound
interesting.

